# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  JScrollPane position ascenseur

## dieurouille

Bonjour,

Je dbute en java.... alors d'avance pardon pour cette question.
Je voudrais modifier la position de l'ascenseur d'une JScrollPane et je n'y arrive pas.  ::?:  
Y a t-il une mthode capable de faire cela ?

Est ce possible ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Gfx

scrollPane.getVerticalScrollbar().setValue(...)

----------


## g0ldenrno

J'ai essay cette mthode et a ne fonctionne pas ici.

J'ai aussi essay d'autres faons et je n'arrive toujours pas  changer la position de l'ascenseur

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showth...hreadid=295333


```

```

Peut-tre je ne fais pas les oprations dans le bon ordre? 

Je veux que l'ascenseur soit en haut et non en bas.


g0ldenrno

----------


## davlo

Essaye :
m_resultArea.setCaretPosition(0);
a te positionne l'ascenseur en haut.

Si tu veux le positionner ailleurs sans utiliser le caret, l par contre a se gte. Je confirme que :
scrollPane.getVerticalScrollbar().setValue(...);
ca ne marche pas, a fait un moment que je cherche mais pas moyen...

----------


## seiryujay

Peut-tre a :


```

```

----------


## diablinho

Quelqu'un a t-il trouve la solution?

Je suis ds le meme cas sauf que je souhaite  l'inverse que mon scrollpane reste en bas pour mettre en place un tchat! 

Aucune des solutions proposes rsoud mon problme.

Merci d'avance

----------


## gjourdan

Salut,
j'ai eu le mme problme avec un JScrollPane contenant une JTextArea.
J'ai test de dplacer la JScrollBar avec un setValue et en y passant sa value min... Sans grand succs.
J'ai abord le prob diffremment. Le truc c'est que quand j'envois du texte, le curseur se positionne  la fin de la JTextArea ce qui fou la scroll bar en bas.
Donc, j'ai simplement foutu un listener qui aprs changement du text, met le curseur au dbut.
Du coup ma scroll bar se met au dbut.



```

```



```

```

Pour mettre la position  la fin je ferai : 



```

```

Je n'ai pas tester pour la position en fin.
Maintenant si dans ton JScrollPane, dans le cas d'un chat, tu as une JTextArea en haut et un JTextField en bas. Des que tu vas ajjouter un texte dans ton area, le focus va etre en haut donc la bar va remonter. Soit tu dsactive l'auto scroll de ta JScrollBar (ce qui est le plus propre mais quand j'ai essay j'ai eu des merdes), Soit tu joues sur les composants et tu fou ton focus sur le composant du bas  savoir le JTextField.

Bon courage  ::yaisse2::  !!

----------


## phoenix420

J'ai trouv cette ligne de commande toute simple :

ton_JTextArea.setCaretPosition(0);

Cela fonctionne trs bien !  ::):   ::ccool::

----------

